# Iaplc 2010 Top 27



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

http://aqua.andy.tw/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=164434


----------



## Sumo (Dec 27, 2004)

Spectacular.
Regards.


----------



## MonoBarrientos (Sep 29, 2010)

good...but, is a great deception see the number *136* of 2009 as a *7 *of this year.
The only great change, is a mirror image (with little more plant growth)
Great mistake for the IAPLC organization

sorry for this comment


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW! Lot of solid scapes this year. I would have put#4 at the top spot. That one definitely evokes a lot of emotion with me. #1 is definitely very good and probably would have been #2 for me. #3 would have been much further down in my book, considering we've seen many scapes like that the past 5 or so years. #16, 2 & 24 would've rounded out my top 5. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazing tanks!
I can't wait to see the real pictures of them!
Thanks for sharing!
Kind regards
Timo


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Sergey Kochetov (russian judge of IAPLC) has posted this scan in his blog.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

AWSOMEEEEEE
Got a lot of new ideas


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow.. Is there a site where we can get the details of these tanks? The link at the top of the thread is in Japnese.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

I like:
#2, #4, #22, #15 y #27.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

aquajournal.ru/forum


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

sam22sam said:


> Wow.. Is there a site where we can get the details of these tanks? The link at the top of the thread is in Japnese.


Actually it is Chinese.

On these photos one can find tanks sizes


----------



## supervdl (Sep 27, 2010)

unbelievable designs


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Amazing scapes, wish we could see more Americans in the top 20.


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

AQUAJOURNAL.RU


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Gran-Prix in 3030X1009 resolution


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Amazing :shock:


----------

